# Rumba 3 (latin guitar)



## rubendiaz (Jun 23, 2009)

Rumba 3 (latin guitar)

Tell me if you like this! 
is from my new Cd !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqliteohjqA

Enjoy!


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

1 word
----nice---and very well played.

i like your soul.

jimmy


----------

